# Flagler Beach bound (8/6 - 8/13)



## jledebur (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and the family are heading to Flagler for a week of late-summer vacation - any tips / tricks/ locations we might want to check out for fishing and bait (cast-netted or purchased)? I'll try to give updates while we're down there, but I don't know if the house we're in will have wi-fi. thanks :fishing:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

This site will give you some good reports and tips for that area;
http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/tabid/153/forumid/18/scope/threads/currentpage/1/Default.aspx

Really Fresh Shrimp for Pomps and mullet/whiting, and give the FishBites Shrimp/Squid Sammich a try...
If you have the gear and casting prowess, get out past the bar, you will have better luck the further out you can get.

Matanzas Inlet is a pretty fishy looking spot if you want to walk a bit to get there from the parking. Reading the above boards they have been hitting the bonnet heads pretty well for the last week or so.
Good Luck!


----------



## jledebur (Jun 1, 2011)

Overall, an excellent week down in Flagler beach. With all the fun-in-the-sun time we all spent playing on the beach, 
my wife and I still managed to find time to fish. As has been happening lately, my wife out-fished me by a long shot. LOL
I was amazed at the clarity of the water - most of the time I could count my toes @ 4ft depth. Super calm waters for the week.
8/8 - @ 21st St South from 10:30 - 12:30. ZIP
8/9 - @ 21st St South from 11:00 - 1:00. ZIP
8/10 - @ Crescent Beach Southern-most beach ramp from 7:45 - 11:00. I caught and released a 16" Atlantic Sharpnose Shark on a squid head.http://www.flickr.com/photos/reditguy/6041852443/
8/11(AM) - @ 23rd St South from 7:30 - 11:00. I caught ZIP. My wife caught (4) 10-14" Whiting and (2) 6" Pinfish on shrimp
8/11(PM) - @ 21st St South from 4:00 - 6:30. I caught (and released) a weird-a$$ fish with lots of spines and orange, wing-like pectoral fins I haven't been able to identify yet (http://www.flickr.com/photos/reditguy/6042397850/), and my wife caught 2 more 12" Whiting and a 13" Bluefish! Everything was caught on 1" chunks of Mullet.http://www.flickr.com/photos/reditguy/6041852521/
8/12 - @ 21st St South 1:30-4:30. I caught a 16" Ladyfish on 1" chunk of Mullet. Not much of a fighter, but it sure put on a show with it's jumps!http://www.flickr.com/photos/reditguy/6041863503/
The Whiting and the Blue were all grilled to perfection for dinner Thursday night (burp!).http://www.flickr.com/photos/reditguy/6042398068/


----------



## jledebur (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks TJ - the shrimp we got locally was crap and fell apart more often than not, but the mullet we brought with us worked well. Found myself falling short of the 3rd bar by about 10 yards (and that was standing in about 5 ft of water at the time. I'm getting ready to re-spool our lines with 15# instead of 20 to see if that makes much of a difference on distance.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, for someplace right up against the ocean I thought it was kind of odd that you really had to work hard to find decent bait.
I gave up in the crap shrimp that I found too, and stuck to the Fishbites stuff. 
I kept reading in the papers about what a great year they were having for shrimp down there, but they must be shipping it out of state, because I sure couldn't find it either!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

The Freaky Fish looks like a Sea Robin.


----------

